# What makes flavour



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Hi guys
Firstly admin if its in the wrong section im sorry i didnt know what else to put this as

So im browsing all the different juices and thought to myself that i got juice already why not get a tank instead... but a question came to mind what gives flavour therea so many tanks out there... sooooo .... does the tank,airflow,top or bottom airflow, coil, coil style,cotton give flavour and clouds .

Basically what do you look at when you flavour chasing with some clouds..

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Hi @Imotions ...this is my personal opinion (so guys please behave any no massive dislikes)

Tanks nowadays are really good and all give good flavour, having gone through good few tanks in the last few months and I still use all but 1 (Cerabis)

What makes the best flavour are the ones with good airflow hitting the coils directly so the bottom airflow is good...all my tanks are top airflow and flavour is good but I really like my Crius which is a bottom airflow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/9/16)

I look for a build deck that will fit the coils I want to build. Coils need to be in a ratio with the chamber to provide a nice saturated Vape. 

If coils are too small for the deck/chamber you get wispy poor taste and the opposite large coils in too cramped an area will give a hot undefined Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

IMO airflow has alot to do with flavour, the way and from where the botton or side airflow hits the coils, temperature of the coils, build (kanthal, stainless steel, titanium and then clapton), also the distance the air has to travel to the coil and then to the mouth. 

For instance, I had a TFV4 tank where the coil sits at the bottom of the tank and airflow goes through the airflow ring at the bottom of the tank and goes through a channel to the coils, then travels from the coils through a chimney to the driptip. The flavour is decent on that tank but I've moved on to better things, such as the Limitless Plus, where the coils sits at the top, close to the mouth. The airflow also sits right next to the coils and has a shorter distance to travel altogether. 

Also the build makes a difference in flavour, if you take the difference between normal kanthal and fused clapton, the fused clapton cover alot more area on the cotton and will make more clouds and also give a warmer, quite satisfying flavour.

Keep in mind that some flavours will taste better with a cooler vape and some will really shine with a warmer vape, so it all comes down to which flavour you're using. I prefer to have at least a few tanks to my disposal for different airflow options, different builds and different juice flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> Firstly admin if its in the wrong section im sorry i didnt know what else to put this as
> 
> So im browsing all the different juices and thought to myself that i got juice already why not get a tank instead... but a question came to mind what gives flavour therea so many tanks out there... sooooo .... does the tank,airflow,top or bottom airflow, coil, coil style,cotton give flavour and clouds .
> ...



Well for me flavor comes as a combination of all the things you listed. 

1) The Tank, yes definitely, the design of the tank will impact the flavor. The amount of Pyrex used on the tank can affect the flavor, the shape of the top catch cup can affect the flavor etc etc.
2) Airflow will also affect the flavor,too much airflow can mute it slightly, too little airflow can cause the coils to warm up to much and change the flavor due to a warmer vape, the way the air hits the coils can slightly enhance the flavor, be it direct airflow onto the coils or from top airflow.
3) Coil and coil style, for sure. The material you use can enhance the flavor, many say that SS gives a cleaner taste than Kanthal (subjective maybe, please don't shoot me). I personally experienced a flavor enhancement when using a SS fused clapton coil build as apposed to a simple none clapton SS wrapped coil. The claptons trap more juice and breaths a little better which can improve flavor.
4) Cotton saturation can affect flavor as well, if they absorb nice and quickly you can vape for long and in shorter periods than cotton which do not saturate well.

So in a nutshell, you need to find a decent tank that ticks your boxes and then experiment with different builds and materials until you find your sweet spot, it is all so subjective and your ideal flavor might not be the same as someone else's ideal flavor but that is the beauty of rebuilding, you experiment until you find exactly what appeals to you and suits your needs.

Just my 2 cents, and I hope this helped a tiny bit.

All the best finding that vaping Euphoria buddy @Imotions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> IMO airflow has alot to do with flavour, the way and from where the botton or side airflow hits the coils, temperature of the coils, build (kanthal, stainless steel, titanium and then clapton), also the distance the air has to travel to the coil and then to the mouth.
> 
> For instance, I had a TFV4 tank where the coil sits at the bottom of the tank and airflow goes through the airflow ring at the bottom of the tank and goes through a channel to the coils, then travels from the coils through a chimney to the driptip. The flavour is decent on that tank but I've moved on to better things, such as the Limitless Plus, where the coils sits at the top, close to the mouth. The airflow also sits right next to the coils and has a shorter distance to travel altogether.
> 
> ...



I see we said pretty much the same thing @Igno, well at least he wont think we making stuff up when he reads the same thing twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

@Igno i have realised too much airflow basically just air no flavour for me and too little ended up with burnt lips...
@Imteaz the problem with choosing a tank is there are so many and i cant have them all lol...im going to play around with the coil ideas.... 
I found that creamy dessert type vapes for me is something i would use when im relaxed and a fruity zesty vape would be for that extra kick during the week so im too worried about getting the right juoce but getting the most out of the juice flavours

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

One thing that I didn't mention is type of cotton used, this my personal opinion and experience. I used standard organic japanese cotton before I went on to Kendo Gold and the flavour on the Kendo Gold is just amazing. Many users use the normal organic cotton from Dischem and rate it highly but for me, I prefer to pay a bit more and eliminate new wick taste and break-in period.

One thing to also keep in mind as @Imtiaaz also mentioned is size of coil, I generally build just slightly smaller than the length of my airflow holes, as on the Limiless Plus, I normally do 9 wraps with twisted ss clapton which aligns nicely with the airlfow holes on the side of the coils and therefore not too hot but gives amazing flavour.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> One thing that I didn't mention is type of cotton used, this my personal opinion and experience. I used standard organic japanese cotton before I went on to Kendo Gold and the flavour on the Kendo Gold is just amazing. Many users use the normal organic cotton from Dischem and rate it highly but for me, I prefer to pay a bit more and eliminate new wick taste and break-in period.
> 
> One thing to also keep in mind as @Imtiaaz also mentioned is size of coil, I generally build just slightly smaller than the length of my airflow holes, as on the Limiless Plus, I normally do 9 wraps with twisted ss clapton which aligns nicely with the airlfow holes on the side of the coils and therefore not too hot but gives amazing flavour.


Noted .... this is o e thing i really love of the forum always learning new things and assistance recieved .... i didnt honestly know cotton made a difference in taste 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> @Igno i have realised too much airflow basically just air no flavour for me and too little ended up with burnt lips...
> @Imteaz the problem with choosing a tank is there are so many and i cant have them all lol...im going to play around with the coil ideas....
> I found that creamy dessert type vapes for me is something i would use when im relaxed and a fruity zesty vape would be for that extra kick during the week so im too worried about getting the right juoce but getting the most out of the juice flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Well like I said, you need to see what you want, top airflow, bottom airflow deck build size etc. Then some research as to which tanks offer what you require and just choose one that appeals to you and go for it. Unfortunately this is a very subjective thing, I can recommend something that I find amazing and you may find it crap. Only way is to make an informed decision and bite the bullet, sometimes it works other times it does not. Nature of the beast I guess @Imotions


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> One thing that I didn't mention is type of cotton used, this my personal opinion and experience. I used standard organic japanese cotton before I went on to Kendo Gold and the flavour on the Kendo Gold is just amazing. Many users use the normal organic cotton from Dischem and rate it highly but for me, I prefer to pay a bit more and eliminate new wick taste and break-in period.
> 
> One thing to also keep in mind as @Imtiaaz also mentioned is size of coil, I generally build just slightly smaller than the length of my airflow holes, as on the Limiless Plus, I normally do 9 wraps with twisted ss clapton which aligns nicely with the airlfow holes on the side of the coils and therefore not too hot but gives amazing flavour.



I have been wondering about this cotton thing now for three days, kendo or cotton bacon. There are just too many mixed reviews and I think I should pick up some kendo and see if it is actually better. I hate the break in period and taste from the cotton bacon @Igno


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I have been wondering about this cotton thing now for three days, kendo or cotton bacon. There are just too many mixed reviews and I think I should pick up some kendo and see if it is actually better. I hate the break in period and taste from the cotton bacon @Igno



I haven't tried Cotton Bacon V2 yet and it is on my list to try, but I can honestly say that Kendo does the job very well and I get zero "new wick" taste from it, also no break-in period, just amazing vape from the first pull.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

@Imteaz true story only one way to find out after doing research.... and with that said you left me hanging lol... griffin , limitless rda or rdta , had my eye on fishbone 25 also... but ill read up more on them and see

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> I haven't tried Cotton Bacon V2 yet and it is on my list to try, but I can honestly say that Kendo does the job very well and I get zero "new wick" taste from it, also no break-in period, just amazing vape from the first pull.



That alone is reason enough for me to pick some up. Let me know your thoughts when you do pick up some Cotton bacon V2, I'm interested to hear your thoughts @Igno


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/9/16)

I find quite the opposite on airflow, to the posts above.

I find that with high airflow, you get more vapor production ("Clouds"). When I am looking to taste a juice, I close down on my airflow (not entirely), but to a point where I could MTL OR restricted lung hit - I then bounce around the wattages, finding my "sweet" spot.

Personally, one of the greatest flavour tanks is the Bellus (temperamental leaker at times). The tank has a weird Airflow control, but caters for finding my restricted airflow that works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> @Imteaz true story only one way to find out after doing research.... and with that said you left me hanging lol... griffin , limitless rda or rdta , had my eye on fishbone 25 also... but ill read up more on them and see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have a griffin and you do get amazing flavor from it, just so as with my tornado nano which is a much cheaper tank but performs brilliantly. I am planning to get the limitless RDA soon, hopefully by the weekend and I have tried the RDTA, very nice warm vape and you would get much more flavor from these than from an RTA due to the design, keeping in mind that it can be a juice guzzler as you probably know.

Wouldn't it be awesome if you could try all of them out with the same build, same juice and everything then decide which one to get? The dream...


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I find quite the opposite on airflow, to the posts above.
> 
> I find that with high airflow, you get more vapor production ("Clouds"). When I am looking to taste a juice, I close down on my airflow (not entirely), but to a point where I could MTL OR restricted lung hit - I then bounce around the wattages, finding my "sweet" spot.
> 
> Personally, one of the greatest flavour tanks is the Bellus (temperamental leaker at times). The tank has a weird Airflow control, but caters for finding my restricted airflow that works for me.



In my response I did say that the flavor is less with more airflow, solely looking from a flavor perspective not considering clouds. And if that's true then its a given that less airflow = more flavor. Guess I should've been more clear. Thanks @KimVapeDashian

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Lots of options available, for RDA, you get 3 options: Side airflow, Bottom Airflow and Bottom & Side/Top Airflow. For Side airflow, the Goon is excellent, Bottom airflow, Geekvape Tsunami, and if you want both side and bottom airflow the Infinite CLT V4 is very good. If RDTA is your thing, the Limitless Plus for side airflow and the Avocado 24 Bottom Airflow version for bottom airflow, I would like to see a RDTA with both options as well. If bottom coil RTA is what you prefer, the Griffin 25 Plus version just released and looks like a very good tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I find quite the opposite on airflow, to the posts above.
> 
> I find that with high airflow, you get more vapor production ("Clouds"). When I am looking to taste a juice, I close down on my airflow (not entirely), but to a point where I could MTL OR restricted lung hit - I then bounce around the wattages, finding my "sweet" spot.
> 
> Personally, one of the greatest flavour tanks is the Bellus (temperamental leaker at times). The tank has a weird Airflow control, but caters for finding my restricted airflow that works for me.



Airflow plays a role in the flavour, whether it's wide open or a bit more restricted. When I build bigger coils, I tend to open up the airflow a bit more to cool the vapour down a bit but flavour to airflow ratio depends also on your build (coil sice etc). I do agree with you @KimVapeDashian and should have been more clear as well, my reasoning is just that airflow still plays a big role. My reference to airflow was more on the way the air hits you coils.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Lol if only we could lol mayne one of the vendors will just be so kind and give the opportunity 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/16)

Y


Imotions said:


> Lol if only we could lol mayne one of the vendors will just be so kind and give the opportunity
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Your best bet if you want something versatile would either be to go for a serpent mini 25, Avo 24 or Limitless Plus  

All three of the above support both dual and single coil configurations and have space to accommodate fancier builds as well. 

Oh and all three have kick ass flavour!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Thanks guys honestly just tjee few comments made me think now lol i got alot more resesrch to do than just choosing .... think this is the worst part of vaping for me... i learn fast and like to play around with the different styles etc but hate choosing 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Your best bet if you want something versatile would either be to go for a serpent mini 25, Avo 24 or Limitless Plus
> ...


I agree with the vaping greek although if anything i found with the avocado 24. Not sure about the limitless. But it use ridiculous amounts of juice an even with dual coil claptons the flavour wasnt better than my serpent 22 with its single coil. I think most of the flavour comes down to the actual chamber size leading to the drip tip.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

So what options do i ha e for around 300 350? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

I know of a certain place that sells the Griffin 25 Clone for R370, good all round tank for clouds and flavour... Another vendor on here has the Infinite CLT V4 RDA for R295


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> I know of a certain place that sells the Griffin 25 Clone for R370, good all round tank for clouds and flavour...


Im actually looking aalt that certain place now lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (8/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I agree with the vaping greek although if anything i found with the avocado 24. Not sure about the limitless. But it use ridiculous amounts of juice an even with dual coil claptons the flavour wasnt better than my serpent 22 with its single coil. I think most of the flavour comes down to the actual chamber size leading to the drip tip.



The limitless plus is amazing, flavor is spot on amazing as well. Juice consumption on that thing is crazy though. I can't use it as an ADV Tank as I just can't keep up. I have it as a nightly thing now. Granted it is running dual fuzed claptons at 0.15ohm.. Flavor is out of this world and the clouds..


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Caveman said:


> The limitless plus is amazing, flavor is spot on amazing as well. Juice consumption on that thing is crazy though. I can't use it as an ADV Tank as I just can't keep up. I have it as a nightly thing now. Granted it is running dual fuzed claptons at 0.15ohm.. Flavor is out of this world and the clouds..


agree 0.38 clapton...15 hits per hour, 6ml in abt 3 hrs


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

On my Limitless Plus I go through roughly 50ml juice in a normal day... that's why I DIY!


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> On my Limitless Plus I go through roughly 50ml juice in a normal day... that's why I DIY!


Ohk now you just scared to sherbet out of me .... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Ohk now you just scared to sherbet out of me ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


get a serpent mini. You have great flavour. The draw is perfect . If your device can fit 25mm then get that one so you can use dual or single going decks cause it comes with 2. If not the 22mm serpent mini is amazing with flavour. Its a very good all round tank. Wotofo ambassador right here


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Ohk now you just scared to sherbet out of me ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No reason to be scared, firstly I chain vape 24/7, secondly I use dual fused claptons and the Limitless Plus does have the option to use single coil only. I like a warm vape so I vape at 100watts, you can easily build smaller coils, and have the option of single coil which will not use as much juice....or you can look into the whole DIY thing, much cheaper and rewarding.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Ohk cools so my options now griffin serpent or limitless... i used a griffin and liked it heard about the serpent also and the limitless but havnt tried them will even check this icloud cig orcish rdta and rda from the certain vendor lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Ohk cools so my options now griffin serpent or limitless... i used a griffin and liked it heard about the serpent also and the limitless but havnt tried them will even check this icloud cig orcish rdta and rda from the certain vendor lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



The Orcish does look nice and at a very reasonable price as well, I like the fact that you can use it it both RDA and RDTA mode and it comes with 2 tanks that you can swap out as you like withouth draining the juice.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Igno said:


> The Orcish does look nice and at a very reasonable price as well, I like the fact that you can use it it both RDA and RDTA mode and it comes with 2 tanks that you can swap out as you like withouth draining the juice.


Thats what actually caught me 25mm and option of rda rta save your juice and price is good as well 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Thats what actually caught me 25mm and option of rda rta save your juice and price is good as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



If you do decide to get the Orcish, let me know how it is, I'm also interested in getting one.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

ive tried the okish and its good but prefer flavour on crius


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> ive tried the okish and its good but prefer flavour on crius


Is the crius the same as the ace? Coz i got an ace and dont like it it just lays in my cupboard somewhere in the back packed away 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Similiar..same manufacturer but I think the crius is upgrade and I found it doesnt bankrupt me by drinking juice like a drunken sailor if you have a 0.5 and higher coil


----------



## skola (8/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Is the crius the same as the ace? Coz i got an ace and dont like it it just lays in my cupboard somewhere in the back packed away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





incredible_hullk said:


> Similiar..same manufacturer but I think the crius is upgrade and I found it doesnt bankrupt me by drinking juice like a drunken sailor if you have a 0.5 and higher coil



The only thing that the Crius and Ace have in common is the manufacturer and shell design. Apart from that, the Crius v3 is a pure RTA that has a velocity deck. The Ace is a subohm tank that takes ceramic coils and comes with an optional RBA deck for single coils.The Crius is not an update of the ACE.
The Crius is a great flavor chasing atty. small chamber and chimney. You are limited to small simple builds but the flavour you can get from a simple dual 2.5mm diameter, 26g, 7 wrap build is as good as the newer tanks. Plus, most convenient juice refill mechanism and also juice flow control.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

The Crius Plus actually has one of the biggest decks I've seen on a RTA, it's 18mm build deck and takes 5.8ml of juice. Only RTA that rivals that deck is the new Griffin 25 Plus. I had a Crius (small version) and it does have very nice flavour, and airflow is up there with the Griffin and Gemini


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Ooohhh ok coz the ace honestly i used it once the ceramic coil eas nice then bleh them thenrba eas even more bleh for me so i cleaned up and packed it away 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)




----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Ok cool...... still going to look at other options haha.... hopefully i get a vendor that has a few open to test lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Or you could wait a bit and get the Ijoy Combo RDTA when released, looks very nice with all the decks that will be available.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

@Igno you suck lol im struggling on making a decision already lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Lol, sorry bud..., I have a tendency of doing that. Just shows you that there are so many good options out there and you really can't go wrong with any of the suggested RTA's, RDTA's


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

Yeah i guess as it was said before trial and error each person would have a different opinion on certain things but im really digging this orcish just need to see which i would be comfortable in using 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytot (8/9/16)

personally i have found that restricting airflow often gives me more vivid flavour as well as dropping the wattage. I see it as a balance, whatever you do to give you more clouds (opening the airflow, pumping up the watts) will give you generally less flavour.


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

Jellytot said:


> personally i have found that restricting airflow often gives me more vivid flavour as well as dropping the wattage. I see it as a balance, whatever you do to give you more clouds (opening the airflow, pumping up the watts) will give you generally less flavour.



It all depends on the size and ohms of your build, some flavours need different wattages and temperatures to really pop, it's all trial and error. When airflow is too restricted, the flavour can also become too cloying for me personally.


----------



## Imotions (8/9/16)

I want throwing up kinda flavour

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/9/16)

It's so subjective but I simply love my griffin 22. It's still my most reliable atty for flavour - it's just true to my taste. I don't know what Geekvape did with it but if I really want to enjoy a juice then I reach for my griffin. 

If I was in the market for a new atty I'd get the mage - all round glowing reviews. I really want to try one!


----------



## Imotions (27/9/16)

Hi all me once again .... between the griffin 25 clone and icloudcig orchish rdta rda which would be best... 1. I used the griffin once enjoyed it but me being me i wanna be different and have something else.... 2. The icloudcig got the easy switch between rda rta with that tank cap thing .... BUT has anyone had any experience with it... does it chuck clouds does it give flavour.... hence my title again lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

